
Show HN: Binocs – a personal search engine for all your cloud services - brianrhea
Hey HN!<p>The beta signup for Binocs just launched this morning at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getbinocs.com<p>Have you ever had trouble finding one of your files—trying to remember the name or where you saved it?<p>Binocs is your own personal search engine. Quickly search for your emails, files, and attachments across multiple cloud services and find results that Dropbox, Gmail and Drive normally miss.<p>Head over to getbinocs.com to sign-up for an invite, and if you&#x27;d be willing to show us some love at Product Hunt, we just announced the beta there as well!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;binocs
======
brokenmachine
Hmm. Could be useful but how is the authentication done?

No offence, but I'm not sure how I'd feel about giving access to all my cloud
services to an unknown third party...

